# Ghost port.!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Vietnam.net-

_Cai Cui Port. 
VietNamNet Bridge – Cai Cui port in the southern city of Can Tho has been inactive since its establishment in April 2006. Meanwhile, An Phuoc Port in Vinh Long Province has not received any ship yet over the last year.

According to the programme on port development in the Cuu Long River Delta, Cai Cui port is a part of the Can Tho port complex. In the near future, Cai Cui will be one of the two seaports that have the biggest handling capacity in the region, and can receive container vessels of up to 10,000-20,000 DWT. 

On April 27, 2006, the port was officially put into operation after the first phase of construction (with the total investment of VND215bil or $13.43mil) was finished. However, no cargo vessel has docked at the port in the last four months, though experts once believed that the port would run at full capacity soon after it became operational since the demand for transporting goods was very big in Can Tho and neighbouring areas.



Can Tho City leaders have met several times to discuss solutions for the current problem. However, it remains unclear when the port will be operational. While the port is left idle, relevant authorities are still planning to kick off the second phase of the project, expected to cost VND542bil ($33.87mil).

An Phuoc Port in Vinh Long Province is facing the same problem. It has been designed to transport bricks and tiles, handicrafts and fine arts, the main products of the trade villages in the area. However, the VND15bil ($0.93mil) port has been left idle for more than one year. Meanwhile, several million sqm of land that was once used for agricultural cultivation in the area has been left unused due to the problems in water circulation caused by the port._

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Obviously no one has told TOM-TOM or any of the other satnav companies. As soon as they know maybe they will get a few stray lorries or buses. Sorry loosing the plot here. 
How do you build to enormously expensive ports and not one ship uses them?
Sounds a little fishy. Someone making lots of dosh here.
Also I thought that they had a problem with feeding everyone. So they take millions of sqm of agricultural land out of use.
Hawkey01 (Night)


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All, 
Did anyone see yesterdays Daily Telegraph Business Section?, regarding the pressure on Ken Livingston to change direction and give the go ahead for a Cruise Liner Terminal at Convoys Wharf opposite Canary Wharf.
The Convoy Consortium would like it up and running before the Olympics.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------

